# FSH 10 - is that okay?



## studentvera (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi lovely ladies,

My FSH is 10 and LH 6. Is my FSH horribly high for conceiving naturally?


----------



## JPeggy (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Studentvera

I wouldn't say so. There are plenty of posts on FF and other places online with women with much higher fsh levels and still go on to become pregnant and have healthy babies. It's part of a much bigger picture and everyone is different. I get the feeling that fertility clinics like to see it less than 10 as it improves their chances of success. High fsh can be an indication of low ovarian reserve but it has to be taken into account with your age and other tests for fertility. Plus fsh levels can vary month to month. 

There are so many other fertility tests to have for you and your partner that you'll get a better idea of your situation as you do them.

Hope this helps?


----------

